# Boston Police officer held in Dedham slaying



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Police officer held in Dedham slaying
DEDHAM — A Boston police officer pleaded not guilty yesterday to a charge he helped a murder suspect flee the scene of a fatal nightclub shooting. 

Baltazar Darosa, 26, of Boston, was ordered held on $100,000 cash bail during a hearing in Norfolk Superior Court in Dedham. Darosa is charged with being an accessory to the killing of Joseph Lopes, 23, who was gunned down outside the Copa Grande Oasis nightclub in Randolph in January. Prosecutors say the getaway car was driven by Darosa, who has been suspended without pay by the Boston police. 

Darosa’s lawyer, Wayne Murphy, did not immediately return a call seeking comment yesterday. Another suspect, Carlos DePina, 25, is charged with gunning down Lopes as hundreds of people celebrating the nightclub’s weekly Cape Verdean night were streaming into the parking lot. DePina faces a first-degree murder charge, but he remains at large.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Good reason to choose your friends wisely. I'd be a little weary if my friend who is not a PO is packing heat when we hit the bars. :shock:


----------

